# BUG REPORT: Duplicate Channels in Timer List



## Richard Chalk (Jan 4, 2004)

After adding all Digital off-air channels, which worked correctly, I went to "timers" via the menu. In setting up a manual timer, and scrolling through the channel list to the OTA channels, some channels appear twice. The timer worked fine using the first occurrence. I did not try one by selecting the second occurrence of the same channel.

In my case, the following channels appear twice:
04-01 
13-02
33-02
57-01

All other channels and subchannels appear only once.
All channels are remapped from higher UHF RF Channels.

Boot version: 120B
Flash: F051
SW Version: L145HECD-N 

Richard


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Richard Chalk said:


> After adding all Digital off-air channels, which worked correctly, I went to "timers" via the menu. In setting up a manual timer, and scrolling through the channel list to the OTA channels, some channels appear twice. The timer worked fine using the first occurrence. I did not try one by selecting the second occurrence of the same channel.
> 
> Boot version: 120B
> Flash: F051
> ...


I've experienced the same thing.

Here is my list of duplicates:

004-01 KRON
004-02 KRON
005-01 KPIX
007-02 KGO
007-03 KGO -- Only occurs once, but is there a 007-03??
009-02 ENC
011-02 KNTV -- This is the only VHF station, the others are all UHF
020-02 20
026-02 KTSF
043-02 KCSF
048-01 KST
048-02 KNT
049-01 NON
065-01 KKP
066-01 KFS

The other thing that is striking is that the OTA channels are the last ones in the list. Because you would normally use the channel guide to record a show, all of the channels listed in the guide should come *last*! Since the OTA channels are not in the guide, they should come first! Makes sense, right??

Boot: 120B
Flash: F051
Software: L145HECD-N


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

I have the same problem. Some OTA channels are duplicated in the timer menu but there are no duplicates in the program guide or add local channels screen. My list:

003-01 KCR
003-02 KQC
003-02 KQC
006-01 KVI
006-01 KVI
006-02 KVI
006-02 KVI
006-03 KVI
006-04 KVI
010-01 KXT
010-02 NEW
010-02 NEW
013-01 KOV
013-02 KOV
013-02 KOV
031-01 KMA
036-01 KIC
040-01 KTX
040-02 KTX
040-02 KTX
042-01 KTN
048-01 KST
048-01 KST
048-02 KNT
048-02 KNT

Boot 120B
Flash F051
SW L145 HECD-N


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

I also have a duplicate channel number in the Menu 6,8 screen, in my case it is 039-01 (KHWB).

It cannot be deleted.

In the Guide it (or something related) shows as 075-01 (KHWB).

Selecting it from the guide displays the "not found" message, and seems to mess up the next channel in the list (026-01); when it is selected via the guide it also displays not found.

So I deleted 026-01, repeated the earlier test and lost the next one in the list 019-01.

So I deleted the good 039-01, and 019-01, manually added the 039, 026 and 019 (using the actual DTV numbers), and tried viewing 039-01 from the guide. Didn't work, Not found. Tried viewing 026-01 and got 039-01 on the banner, but the show is clearly from channel 026-01. The Guide button thinks we were watching 039-01 as well.

It seems clear that some internal tables or indexes are not properly synchronized. It seems possible that this is a leftover from before when the tuner was very messed up, since no reboot ever cleared all the channels out.

Hoping to start from a clean slate (all my channels come in quite strong), I even tried Menu 6,6 reset to factory defaults. What a laugh, that only seemed to clear my favorites, not the timers, not the ATSC channels and not the dish point menu stuff (zipcode, switch type etc.).

If I charitably assume that the developers did squash the ATSC tuner bug, (but did not expect the internal tables to be so messed up) and it would work if I could get it to a truely factory reset state, is there any MAGIC way to REALLY clear this thing back to ground zero? I would not even mind waiting for a new sw download if I thought that would work.

As it is, I still have not found out a way to reliably watch an ATSC channel, except to watch satellite, delete the channel of interest and then addit back in. And that does not work for the channel that has the duplicate entry...


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm trying to see how common this duplicate channel problem appears to be.

Please vote in this POLL: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=23320


----------

